# Hunting with stones - uk law



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey guys, just read a piece of information regarding using stones as hunting ammo.

Some of you may know this already but I didn't so I thought it share it:

Lets say your out on a mooch and you shoot a rabbit and it dies. You walk over, pick it up only to turn around and some nosey dog walker is on the phone to the police. "so what, right?" Your on common land, not hunting anything out of season and using a legal weapon. All is fine... But, if you used a stone as ammo you've broken the "wild mammals protection act 1996" and can be prosecuted!

So make sure your all using proper lead / steel ammo and your fine and covered.

Thanks guys

Draw steady - shoot straight


----------



## tog77 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think there's more to it than that mate - you'd need the landowner's permission, and to be competent enough to kill without causing unecessary suffering (i.e. a bloody good shot, and able to prove it).

Im no lawyer though


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

I think its a case of "common land" that isn't populated. Or on private land with landowners permission. And within hunting seasons ofcourse.

You need to be able to prove if questioned that you are a proficient shot and that your bands have adequate power for the job. Thats the grasp I have of uk slingshot hunting atleast. However it was the use of stones as ammo that surprised me.

Draw steady - shoot straight


----------



## tog77 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yea, wild mammals protection act 1996 specifically mentions stoning as a no-no. Fair enough really.

"Under the Act, any person who mutilates, kicks, beats, nails or otherwise impales, stabs, burns, stones, crushes, drowns, drags or asphyxiates a wild mammal with intent to inflict unnecessary suffering is guilty of an offence."


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeh deffinatley. I dont use them myself as they ain't very accurate.

But I've seen alot of people here do which is why I posted it.

Draw steady - shoot straight


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

tog77 said:


> Yea, wild mammals protection act 1996 specifically mentions stoning as a no-no. Fair enough really.
> 
> "Under the Act, any person who mutilates, kicks, beats, nails or otherwise impales, stabs, burns, stones, crushes, drowns, drags or asphyxiates a wild mammal with intent to inflict unnecessary suffering is guilty of an offence."


"Stones" in this obviously refers to "stoning" which is thrown stones. This has no bearing on a stone shot from a sling or slingshot.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

The chapter is referring to projectiles used and mentions nothing on the method in which they are launched. But it does clearly say no stones.

Draw steady - shoot straight


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr-W said:


> The chapter is referring to projectiles used and mentions nothing on the method in which they are launched. But it does clearly say no stones.
> 
> Draw steady - shoot straight


So what tog77 typed is to do with projectiles? So please explain how kicking, beating, drowning, dragging, and asphyxiating are forms of "projectiles".

You are obviously misunderstanding this passage and completely ignoring the last part which states "with intent to inflict unnecessary suffering". That final part makes every single thing legal so long as these things are done in a way which avoids unnecessary suffering or does not intend to inflict unnecessary suffering.

This thread should be locked due to misinformation.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

The reason I looked into this in the first place is because my best friend (a local police officer who has occasionally come with me on hunts) recently had a complaint that he had to look into.

He was as surprised as me to find out that the use of stones as slingshot ammo constitutes "stoning" as its not deemed a professional ammo and therefore is a greater risk of causing harm and/or injury. And by shooting it from your slingshot or throwing it at a duck in a pond here in the UK you are committing the same offence.

I posted this as a "heads up" to all uk shooters. I wasn't looking for an argument. But i assure you the facts are correct

Draw steady - shoot straight


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

There is no argument here. There is a fact and their is a misunderstanding of the law.

"With intent to inflict unnecessary suffering" is saying in plain English the *ONLY* way *ANYTHING* on that list is illegal is if you* INTEND TO CAUSE UNNECESSARY SUFFERING*. This is not up for debate. This is not ambiguous wording. There is no arguing your side of it as it is stated in perfectly clear and concise English. You and your cop friend (who just made a sudden appearance in the conversation out of nowhere) are misunderstanding the law. Nothing more, nothing less.

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1996/3/section/1

1. Offences. If, save as permitted by this Act, any person mutilates, kicks, beats, nails or otherwise impales, stabs, burns, stones, crushes, drowns, drags or asphyxiates any wild mammal with intent to inflict unnecessary suffering he shall be guilty of an offence.

It is impossible to argue that using stones as ammo is completely illegal.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

1. You have a slingshot in your hand
2. You've just nailed a rabbit with a rock and its screaming in pain.
3. You run over and break its neck
4. You've picked it up, turned around and there is someone filming you. 
5. Your excuse is "I'm a hunter and I was planning to eat it" 
... The first thing your going to have to explain your way out of is "so your a "hunter" but you chose to use rocks not actual slingshot ammo - because your take your hunting seriously?"

Your on icy ground there my friend. And your gonna have a bloody hard job convincing someone your not just a yobbo thats grabbed a rock and "stoned a wild mammal"

This is the situation my friend had trouble with recently. Which is why he warned me. Which is why I read into it. Which is why I thought id post this to be helpful.

Whether you know it or not, its what it looks like. And you need to be able to prove that in this day and age.

Draw steady - shoot straight


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

This thread can only be seen as helpful. Because if you are using rocks as ammo, and get caught you (at the very least) have opened yourself up to a line of questioning... Whereas lead and steel ammo you are clear from problems. Your bands are potent, your ammo is balled lead or steel, and your shot is proficient. All ticks in the eyes of the law. I dont understand what your problem is however I cant see how your trying to argue this - especially as ive told you already my friend is a police officer who recently had to deal with a similar problem.

Draw steady - shoot straight


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Phoul Mouth is correct. Mr-W, youre misreading the rule, interpreting it wrongly. it has to do with unnecessary torture of an animal with no intent to kill it for food.

just for shets and giggles, on youre comment above of, "4. You've picked it up, turned around and there is someone filming you." you can perhaps use the line against them concerning the "improper filming of you on private land or not filming with land owners permission", as is used similar against hunting. laws in the u.k. have made you paranoid with a tendency to read laws with an exaggerated interpretation. only way to be sure is to go to your local police station and ask to have it explained to you so you can also ask questions.

btw, rabbits scream?


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't know how I can be clearer... The law forbids stoning. And by launching a stone from a slingshot you are still "stoning" argue it or not thats what you are doing.

I'm telling you this as actual fact as my friend (a local policeman) had to deal with an incident just after Xmas of this exact scenario - which is why I warned you all.

And fyi... Do you hunt on private land always??? I know me and 99% of others on this forum dont. You must be very lucky

Draw steady - shoot straight


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Mr-W said:


> I don't know how I can be clearer... The law forbids stoning. And by launching a stone from a slingshot you are still "stoning" argue it or not thats what you are doing.
> 
> I'm telling you this as actual fact as my friend (a local policeman) had to deal with an incident just after Xmas of this exact scenario - which is why I warned you all.
> 
> ...


im interpreting it as the unnecessary torture of an animal by dropping stones on it to injure just for fun. not as a projectile.

use the leeway to youre advantage?

i dont see as to how me hunting on private land or not figures into this.

i would still go into a police station and ask, because like has been said, it doesnt say projectile. stoning is a form of capital punishment whereby a group throws stones at a person until he or she dies. maybe the word "lapidation" wouldve been better to use instead. there is a difference in throwing and launching.

or how about, just for your amusement,(and mine) ask a few police officers, see what they say. maybe itll be all alike or maybe different interpretations.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

My original point was: If a member of the public happens to see you shoot an animal... Thats an interpretation from a member of the public as cruelty. Then you say you used stones to kill this creature.... You now need to prove that you wasn't harming this creature to be cruel. Which - if you turn around and say "yeh I grabbed a stone and shot it" your sounding less like a hunter and more like a chav

Draw steady - shoot straight


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

All I've said from the start is - use proper ammo and cover your back. Ive tried to be helpful but you hunt however it suits you, I wish you all the best

Draw steady - shoot straight


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

You Brits are hilarious. I never heard such paranoia. If you hunt where soccer moms and busy bodies are walking about you don't hunt in the right place....sheesh, filming and calling the coppers. Do you hunt in public parks or something? Not a person in the world can prove you shot anything with a rock...if you have real ammo on your person. If you want to use rocks, the very worst ammo in the world, albeit picturesque, um, just shun public parks, soccer moms, nosy jerks and front lawns of city hall.

Any animal suffers some pain from a blunt trauma. And do you really think a copper would make you pass a shooting examination to see if you can shoot well enough WHEN you have a bloody dead squirrel in your hand? I'd say the dead squirrel is proof enough...invite the bloke to share it for supper with you, buy him a pint and it's done.

And don't be so stupid as to say "I used a stone to kill this sucker." LIE. But who uses rocks? Do you? I've heard of some using them to kill small game but they didn't say how many curves and misses they sustained or how far it was away (I or any bloke can shoot anything 12 inches away with any ammo whatsoever).

Again, you Brits are so funny. Funny as listening to broad casts of your Parliament. And give the Queen a slingshot for Christmas. Maybe she'll ease up on slingshot laws.

UK is a nanny state. Hong Kong copied it. Live apart. Live in the countryside away from conservative itiots. You'll be free. I chose the Equator, far from Washington DC morons and their idiocy.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Mr-W said:


> My original point was: If a member of the public happens to see you shoot an animal... Thats an interpretation from a member of the public as cruelty. Then you say you used stones to kill this creature.... You now need to prove that you wasn't harming this creature to be cruel. Which - if you turn around and say "yeh I grabbed a stone and shot it" your sounding less like a hunter and more like a chav
> 
> Draw steady - shoot straight


umm stones are one of the original ammo sources for hunters. if i was just harming the creature, it would be alive, not dead.

i dont even think you remember what you're "original point" was, so let me remind you. from your original post:

"Hey guys, just read a piece of information regarding using stones as hunting ammo.". . .

then you reiterated your point by closing with:

"So make sure your all using proper lead / steel ammo and your fine and covered."

hunting with stones is very possible, you just need to practice and develop a "feel" for what rock will work, the rounder and smoother the better. IMO- this whole dilema has gotten you very paranoid, i suggest you take a breather for a while and re-evaluate in a time period suitable for you . i would still go to a police station and ask for clarification. perhaps even a hunting club of sorts to see how they opine and interpret the law and how its written.

btw- why were you being filmed? did you give permission to be filmed?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Chuck Daehler said:


> UK is a nanny state. Hong Kong copied it. Live apart. Live in the countryside away from conservative itiots. You'll be free. I chose the Equator, far from Washington DC morons and their idiocy.


with all due respect sir, its not condervative idiots, (unless you meant extreme misinformed animal activist) its liberal idiots that are too far to the left of common sense that is the problem.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr-W said:


> I don't know how I can be clearer...


I don't know how I can be clearer, you're wrong and spreading false information. If you bother to actually read the entire thing that I linked you should be able to understand it. It is stated clearly and concisely that it ONLY APPLIES TO THE INTENT OF CAUSING UNNECESSARY SUFFERING.

In your 1-2-3-4-5 example you ran to it, and broke it's neck, thus proving you had NO INTENT TO CAUSE UNNECESSARY SUFFERING. Had you been an evil douche and sat there watching it slowly die then, and only then, would you be in violation of that law. I can't understand how you are finding it so difficult to understand something so grade school.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Sir, your view is technically accurate, but misconstrued. If you are hunting on common land in range of passerbys, then you are acting irresponsibly.. A rabbit kill range is somewhere between point blank about 40yrds? That's close enough to notice if there are people whom you might offend.

The law does state that stoning with the intention of causing unnecessary harm is illegal. However, this does not apply to ending the life of an animal in a humane way. The fact is, you "could" be charged with animal cruelty, provided you couldn't prove that you were hunting, rather than shooting at rabbits with the the intent to harass or injure them.. I'm sure being a reasonable adult with appropriate licensing, would suffice. This law is not designed to punish hunters, but prevent cruelty..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right, everyone ... please remember to keep it civil.

The warning does seem to me to be appropriate. Certainly there are arguments on both sides of this issue ... but frankly, I would not care to have to argue those fine points with the police or to have to argue my case in front of a judge. It might well be a wise precaution to use steel or lead whenever possible, as that is just one less point that is left to interpretation by the police or a magistrate.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Phoul Mouth said:


> Mr-W said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how I can be clearer...
> ...


hey bro, let me introduce you to someone who will listen-










because that /\/\/\ is what you and i are communicating with.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Charles said:


> It might well be a wise precaution to use steel or lead whenever possible, as that is just one less point that is left to interpretation by the police or a magistrate.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


i dont think he'd use either for fear/paranoia of lead poisoning and steel is not biodegradable :mellow:


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

The link given by Phoul Mouth, is from-----legislation.gov.uk

I copied and pasted this straight from the website with no editing.

and it says;

*Wild Mammals (Protection) Act 1996*

*1 Offences.

If, save as permitted by this Act, any person mutilates, kicks, beats, nails or otherwise impales, stabs, burns, stones, crushes, drowns, drags or asphyxiates any wild mammal with intent to inflict unnecessary suffering he shall be guilty of an offence.*

My observation and interpretation only, and nothing to mean offense to anyone!

#1. Right off the bat, OFFENSES IS NOT SPELLED WITH A "C", at least not in America-----no offense. Spell check is a wonderful thing. Well, it is.

#2 The punch line of the act says "with intent to inflict unnecessary suffering"-----What is an acceptable amount?

I personally don't think anyone should be able to do this laundry list of mutilate, kick, beat, nail, or otherwise impale, stab, burn, stone, crush, drown, drag, or asphyxiate ANY animal, wild or otherwise, with the intent to inflict suffering, PERIOD! For example, I don't have a clue how anybody could burn up a critter without inflicting anything but *excruciating suffering!*

I know that there a lot of sick people on this planet, but da^^n man, how many folks are doing all these *heinous* act to animals, that they had to pen up this kind of list?

Sorry if I have offended anyone with this post, but the wording is certainly odd to me. I know, I know. The Act was written by lawyers, and sometimes they make it hard to understand.

Sorry, once again for any offense. Let he who is without sin cast the first stone?

SSS


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

OR, what about this?

What would hit harder?

Steel--1 lb.

Lead--1 lb.

Rock--1 lb.

???

SSS


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

I was trying to be helpful as I was given a heads up from a friend of mine who is a local policeman.

If you live in an area where there is a problem with idiots lobbing rocks at the local ducks etc - for example. And you are spotted shooting stones at an animal... This could be misconstrued as stoning. The problem is then yours that you now have to convince somebody you wasn't stoning it to be a yobbo, that you were legitimately hunting.

All im saying is that if you don't use stones... And use proper ammo. Nobody can accuse you of "stoning" anything and you should never have any problems.

It was just meant to be a quick heads up, not a huge debate.

Draw steady - shoot straight


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

I know this is probably going to be trouble, BUT!

*Rocks-----not actual slingshot ammo?*

Sorry, but I'm pretty sure "Dennis the Menace" didn't have any steel ball bearings, or lead shot. Unless of course, he got some fishing sinkers from Dad's tackle box! He would have probably gotten in trouble for taking the sinkers. He got in trouble for everything else. He had a Y fork natural with inner tube bands from a bicycle tire hanging out the back pocket of his overalls, *all the time.* Remember, he was that kid on that old TV sit-com from way back in the day. It was so old that it was in black-and-white. Dennis was played by a kid named Jay North. We could get 3 channels on the TV. Probably tells how old I am, and how old you guys are that remember it. It was a great show, and me and my sister looked forward to it every week. Ah, the good old days!

Just stirring the pot-----He, he! Just for fun, mind ya'!

SSS


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Slingshot Silas said:


> *Wild Mammals (Protection) Act 1996*
> 
> *1 Offences.
> 
> If, save as permitted by this Act, any person mutilates, kicks, beats, nails or otherwise impales, stabs, burns, stones, crushes, drowns, drags or asphyxiates any wild mammal with intent to inflict unnecessary suffering he shall be guilty of an offence.*


ah i see. but as a hunter i wouldnt be inflicting unnecessary suffering on an animal, as my intent would be to kill it for food.

this law only applies to those who enjoy abusing animals and leaving them injured. well, thats how im reading it as.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Slingshot Silas said:


> OR, what about this?
> 
> What would hit harder?
> 
> ...


dont forget the pound of feathers


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Dang Imperial!

I totally forgot about the feathers! Just knew something was missing from the list. Thanks for the heads' up. What was * I* thinking?

He, he,

SSS


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Just the act of shooting an animal with a slingshot could be construed as stoning.. If the authorities see it that way. But a conscious hunter will not be seen by other people shooting, and hopefully not by its prey..

Also dennis the menace was awesome. And a dick. The kind of guy who should be charged with being a general dickbag.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Just tried to help.

Draw steady - shoot straight


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

Well stone me gavenor....( not literally)....wait till it gets to court, and let the lawyers make their money. thats why the law is open to interpretations. or we could go live in the wilderness .. say the arctic and hunt polar bears.bring some very big stones.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Imperial said:


> dont forget the pound of feathers
> 
> OR, what about this?
> 
> ...


If you want to be really offensive, fling a pound of dung.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

offence

əˈfɛns/

_noun_
noun: *offence*; plural noun: *offences*; noun: *offense*; plural noun: *offenses*



*1*.

a breach of a law or rule; an illegal act.
"the new offence of obtaining property by deception"

synonyms:

crime, illegal/unlawful act, misdemeanour, breach/violation/infraction of the law, felony, wrongdoing, wrong, act of misconduct, misdeed, delinquency, peccadillo, sin, transgression, infringement, act of dereliction, shortcoming, fault, lapse; More

malfeasance; 
_archaic_trespass; 
_rare_malefaction

"he denied having committed any offence"



a thing that constitutes a violation of what is judged to be right or natural.
"the outcome is an *offence to* basic justice"

synonyms:

affront, slap in the face, insult, outrage, injury, hurt, injustice, indignity, slight, snub

"the outcome is an offence to basic justice"




*2*.

annoyance or resentment brought about by a perceived insult to or disregard for oneself.
"he made it clear he'd *taken offence*"

synonyms:

annoyance, anger, resentment, indignation, irritation, exasperation, wrath, displeasure, disapproval, dislike, hard/bad/ill feelings, disgruntlement, animosity, pique, vexation, umbrage, antipathy, aversion, opposition, enmity; More

_literary_ire

"I do not want to cause offence"

be/feel offended, take exception, take something personally, be/feel aggrieved, be/feel affronted, take something amiss, take umbrage, get/be/feel upset, get/be/feel annoyed, get/be/feel angry, be/feel indignant, be/feel put out, be/feel insulted, be/feel hurt, be/feel wounded, feel piqued, be/feel resentful, be/feel disgruntled, get/go into a huff, get huffy; 
_informal_be/feel miffed, have one's nose put out of joint, be/feel riled; 
_informal_get the hump

"he went out, making it clear he'd taken offence"



*3*.

the action of attacking someone or something.
"reductions in strategic offence arsenals"

synonyms:

attack, offensive, assault, act of aggression, aggression, onslaught, thrust, charge, sortie, sally, invasion, incursion, foray

"strategic offence arsenals"



North American
the attacking team or players in a sport, especially in American football.
"he is a wide receiver, playing on offense"



Origin


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > dont forget the pound of feathers
> ...


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

stones are a great and highly effective hunting ammo, using words / phrases implying that stoners look like yobbo's or chavs, disgusts me, this behaviour is common place in lots of activities, where one group within the genre is happy to sacrifice the other to protect their niche, don't think it's the choice of ammo that dictates your level of yobbery, its your level of sensibility and discression.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

You can winge/whine/moan/cry at me all you like (and you all have done for days now)

But you are all (very conveniently) ignoring the fact that the entire reason that I posted this is because a friend of mine (local policeman) had to deal with a similar complaint recently where two 18yr lads where 3miles outside of town in open fields, they shot a rabbit near a hedge row and had to give it a second shot when they got close. Walking on the other side of the hedge with her dog was one the lads old school teachers who complained to the police about "two yobbos stoning a rabbit to death, i know who one of them are" blah blah blah... Nightmare situation for these poor lads, which is why my friend gave me the heads up on the potential issue.

I havnt just made this up for fun, its something thats happened - recently. I dont know the outcome of what happened to these guys, hopefully if it went as far as court a judge shrugged it off and warned them to be abit more careful. All I did was then pass it on on this forum to give you guys a heads up too. You can choose to ignore it, thats your choice. But im not arguing as to why I have posted the information. Carry on using stones if thats what you want. And ive never said they aren't effective. I personally dont use them and never have but thats just me.

And @ GHT it can disgust you all you like but unfortunately the day and age we live in hunting your own game is becoming less and less popular. And abusing animals is sadly becoming more and more popular. Alot of people tend to think shooting animals is barbaric (blissfully ignorant as to where thier chemically altered battery farmed unethical meat from Tesco comes from) its just the world we live in unfortunately


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey, I guess it's up to ourselves to interpret the law, so thank you for the info. I'll interpret it however I see fit. Its true these must be smart and upstanding young gaffers, after all .. They shot a fuc|{ing rabbit in a hedge with people on the other side. You sure are making an idiot of yourself... I don't like posting on things like this, but it was interesting at first.. Now you're asserting your ignorance.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

I can only assume they probably didn't realize she was there. They were well into the countryside so they obviously didn't want to be seen... It was just abit of info. Didn't mean to stir up so much drama


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

You will find the self rightious & juvenile attitude of many here drawn to topics that were initially meant as a bit of information to ponder. The schoolyard jousting leaves a bit to be desired.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

@JonM I'm learning that fast mate. I feel like im being chased by a lynch mob for trying to put abit of info out there lol.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Imperial said:


> btw, rabbits scream?


I am not a lawyer and have no idea about UK law but yes rabbits scream especially when scared or injured.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I just read through this entire thread. All I can say is I want my 10 minutes back. LOL


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Yeah you're right, and I apologize. I've been a bit edgy myself lately. And I guess part of this argument that bugs me is that it keeps jumping on E-mail. Hey man, the same laws apply here and in the states, it's just how we treat them that matters whether we end up in trouble or not.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

honorary pie said:


> Yeah you're right, and I apologize. I've been a bit edgy myself lately. And I guess part of this argument that bugs me is that it keeps jumping on E-mail. Hey man, the same laws apply here and in the states, it's just how we treat them that matters whether we end up in trouble or not.


Is this your 3rd heated slingshot thread? LOL As I said I am not a lawyer so do my best to try not to tell others what is legal or not.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

I know I read that one too and couldn't even be bothered to argue it lol.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Well yeh, we all need to be aware and most of it is plain common sense. Stay away from people, stick within hunting seasons, use enough power, dont be a dick... Blah blah blah lol.

I never meant to cause a fuss, its just something I wanted to put out there as food for thought. Especially as its something thats happened recently around where I am. But hey ho... Hope your all well


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

honorary pie said:


> Yeah you're right, and I apologize. I've been a bit edgy myself lately. And I guess part of this argument that bugs me is that it keeps jumping on E-mail. Hey man, the same laws apply here and in the states, it's just how we treat them that matters whether we end up in trouble or not.





honorary pie said:


> Yeah you're right, and I apologize. I've been a bit edgy myself lately. And I guess part of this argument that bugs me is that it keeps jumping on E-mail. Hey man, the same laws apply here and in the states, it's just how we treat them that matters whether we end up in trouble or not.


Meh, I'll call it my second. Maybe my third. I know I know, if I keep it up you'll need seeing me at moderator's meetings. :what: I guess I'm not getting enough turmoil at home or something. I'm gonna sit peacefully and read for now..


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

And no this is my only heated thread. Other than this ive just posted hunting pics etc. It just seems like more coz it has gone on for days and days haha


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right ... enough said on this one. I am sadly amazed at the amount of heat generated here. Slack off a little bit, everyone. If someone posts a caution, just take it as that. Nothing positive is served by all this drama.

Cheers ....Charles


----------

